# REA Scale?



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm looking at a REA Pensy 2-4-2T loco on e bay and was wondering what scale it is. It looks a little toy like (stacks & domes) but is kinda cute. I couldn't find a site for REA and am also wondering who manufactures them, if anyone anymore.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

It is very 1/20.3, its a big engine and is a very good runner. It is still made by AristoCraft listed as a Rogers 2-4-2 and now comes with the tender and caboose as a package deal at most dealers

From Aristos website:

http://www.aristocraft.com/database...&year=

From Wholesaletrains.com 

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200412416


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

It's actually a fairly accurate model of a (IMO) rather ugly prototype (Either you like it or hate it)... Original was a commuter locomotive. Thing has a lot of weight and 2 motors, so it will pull stumps... 

Quickest and easiest way to (again IMO) improve it's looks is to just ditch the 'soup can' thing on the cab roof. The chimney has a earphone type jack, so you can pull it off, modify or cut off the trim ring and re-install it in about 5 minutes. Modifying the domes and/or cutting back the smokebox length are a bit more involved, but not really very hard, either. So if you're inclined to try your hand at kitbashing, they're an inexpensive learning project


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I had two when they first came out (REA). Didn't run very good, and had to clean the wheels about every five times around the layout.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Aristo has new drivers for the 0-4-0, probably the same as the Rodgers, solved the dirty wheel problem..


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one of the old REA versions of the 2-4-2T. REA is now Aristo craft. It is suppose to be 1:29 scale but is actually closer to a 1:20 scale. I run it with my 1:22/1:24 stuff and it looks fine to me. I really like the engine and has not given me any problems. I even bought the newset version of this engine. The newer one comes with a tender and the new smoke units. Someone mention the dirty wheel issue. I have not had any issues with the dirty wheels. It does have a traction tire but mine did not have it but still pulles a few cars easily. I found my new Rogers does not pull as well and slippes but I think it is more of an issue of an oily substance on the wheels since it is still new. The smoke unit works great on mine as well as the sound (not bad for factory instaled). The problem with the sound is you need pulse width in order for it to work. Overall its a great engine. Here is a good site for more info
http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips4/rogers_tips.html
Richard S did a great looking kitbash on the Rogers.
http://4largescale.com/RichardSchmitt/28.htm

Pictures of the REA Rogers










latest version of the Rogers Aristo Craft


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Mik I agree with you re the domes, stack, & smokebox. The domes or dome and filler pipe bear no resemblence to the real thing at least that I have ever seen. The "tomato can" on the roof is for the vacuum brakes and is correct. Shortening the smokebox and frame and replacing the pilot with footboards would be a big improvment too. The box headlight could stand to be replaced with a better looking one. It might be a good time to remove the front truck making it an 0-4-2T. This version has an enclosed cab with no coal bunker which I like but in looking closer at the photos it has a hook on the rear that should attach to the drawbar of a tender which is not included. After seeing that I will pass on it. Did the tender serve as an electrical pickup or will the engine run without it? 

Thanks to everyone for your very prompt and very helpful replies.

Doug


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought my firs one back in 1991 and it has always run well. Still does today and never had to worry about cleaning wheels. Still use it under the Christmas tree. Later RJD


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The tender is not electrically connected to the locomotive. Replacing the hook with a coupler is a 1 screw deal... hang onto the hook. a LOT of people with the 0-4-0 will pay money for that sucker after they dump the ridiculous tacked on bunker (Trade them even up for the bunker? that might be an idea to consider)

Yes, the can thing is for vacuum brakes, but if your cars have air, it needs to go in favor of an air pump. 


FWIW, the Pennsy paint scheme is one of the more attractive versions (even if it's sorta like putting lipstick on a pig), and I've dealt with that seller, they're straight up people, you'll get EXACTLY what they described.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By snowshoe on 15 Dec 2009 12:57 PM 
http://4largescale.com/RichardSchmitt/28.htm

Pictures of the REA Rogers













you painted it?


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 15 Dec 2009 04:55 PM 
Posted By snowshoe on 15 Dec 2009 12:57 PM 
http://4largescale.com/RichardSchmitt/28.htm

Pictures of the REA Rogers













you painted it?




Vic I did paint it all black. I plan on making this look like a backwoods logging engine. Nothing prototypical though. I want to add wood bumpers on it, weather it a lot and throw some wood decking on the front. One of my many winter projects. It is a great little engine and was suprised how well the smoke unit worked and the sound is not bad for factory instaled.


----------



## SoCalJimH (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey Hawkeye!,

I ended up with that 2-4-2T off of evilBay! I do plan to do a little remodeling on it, such as adding the coal bunker that some others don't care for. 


(if anybody has an extra coal bunker-let me know! )

I'll also add sound and try to squeeze in DCC but I guess I better get it on the workbench before I let my mind wander further.

Happy Holidays!

JH


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I kind of went at it from a different angle. I had an orphan tender that needed a locomotive in front of it. I looked on ebay for a tanker that I could use and I happened upon the REA 2-4-2T. It was dolled up in this garish Coca Cola paint scheme so it seemed perfect for a "fun" kit bash! It has now been converted to run with a battery r/c sound car but I can attest to it's pulling power and size! Beauty _is _in the eye of the beholder but I do think that a proper retangular tender does look better than the slope back version. The REA "tenderless" version is still a cute lokie! (Funny, now that I compare the photos of the REA versions side by side I see that mine _didn't _come with a coal bunker! I wonder why? It definitely never came with a tender!)

Here's a shot of the conversion:


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

JH, you beat me out by about $.72 if I remember right. Of course I don't know how high you were prepared to go I put in what I could afford. I would have changed the domes and stack and added a sand dome and different filler hatch along with shortning the smokebox and frame and adding a swithcher pilot with Kadees on both ends. I would have kept the Pensy color scheme as my Bachmann loco and passenger cars are Pennsy and the scheme was what drew my attention. I don't know how common they are but I'll try for the next one in that scheme. I questioned the seller and there was no tender with it though there should have been. The slope back tender that they include with the loco is so short and out of proportion as to be worthless beyond a source of trucks.

Steve your bash looks fantastic.


----------



## SoCalJimH (Dec 9, 2009)

Hawk- that extra $.72 was my limit! What I liked about it was the compact size and the paint job. I'll try for either a coal bunker or a tender in the same color scheme (I hope). If I spot another I'll let you know! I've enjoyed the feed backs of this thread- Thanks to all. Steve- nice paint job! 
Happy Holidays! 
Jim H.


----------

